# port of OpenVPN 2.4.x for FreeBSD 10.3



## selianto (Apr 18, 2020)

I would need to know if it's available a port of any OpenVPN 2.4.x for FreeBSD 10.3 - does anyone know/have it?
It's an urgent need, I plan to upgrade the servers from FreeBSD 10.3 to a more recent version, but I need to urgently enable the tlc-crypt feature which is only available (in my understanding) since 2.4.x

is there any workaround to enable tls-crypt on 2.3.9?

please help -  and please answer only if you have an answer to my questions, don't suggest that I need to upgrede FreeBSD, I know it already and I can't do it quickly enough.
thank you in advance


----------



## rootbert (Apr 18, 2020)

FreeBSD 10.3 is end of life since end of April 2018. However, you could try to build the port


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 18, 2020)

There is a package for openvpn-2.4.3 in the old repository:


			http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/release_4/All/openvpn-2.4.3.txz
		

So you could `fetch` this and `pkg add` the package.
It will need additional dependent packages which you will be prompted for.
You will need to `pkg add` them as well from the same repository.


----------

